# Spalletti show in conferenza contro i tifosi viola



## __king george__ (29 Agosto 2022)

Dopo la quasi rissa con un tifoso della fiorentina Spalletti "da spettacolo" in conferenza stampa e inveisce contro una parte della tifoseria viola

VIDEO al secondo post (lo "show"inizia da 1'24'' circa)


----------



## __king george__ (29 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Agosto 2022)

Ha ragione.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione.


assolutamente si


----------



## davidsdave80 (29 Agosto 2022)

sempre piaciuto , uomo con le ⚽️⚽️comunque mai scontato ..


----------



## Raryof (29 Agosto 2022)

Sta dicendo che vuole un'esclusività maggiore per uno sport e un settore che è già esclusivo e protetto di suo?
Vieni pagato, ciò che succede sugli spalti non ti deve fregare, se facessero entrare o obbligassero un tifoso pagante ad essere pretino allora finisce tutto (con tanto di multe, ergastoli e roba varia), prendi 1000€ al mese e giochiamo col super tele.
Il calcio vero è sempre stato questo, non roba plastificata e radical chic, ma logicamente quando trasformi un settore, uno sport, in attivismo puro chi è dentro giustamente cerca di fare l'attivista pure lui, rendendo di fatto ancora più incatenato ed esclusivo uno sport che non è mai stato per gli esclusivi, ma per la gente comune, quella che allo stadio bestemmia, eccome.
A te pagano quelli che ti dicono dietro, non quelli che ti applaudono in conferenza stampa.


----------



## IDRIVE (29 Agosto 2022)

Giusto per puntualizzare (e naturalmente senza la minima intenzione di giustificare quei 2/3 ******* o di sminuire la gravità della cosa): le panchine al San Paolo sono separate dalla tribuna dalla pista di atletica e da altre attrezzature logistiche. Al Franchi invece chi è nelle prime file in tribuna coperta è praticamente in panchina. Avrete notato che alcune società (Atalanta per esempio) hanno inventato il "Pitch view", cioè dei posti dove a tutti gli effetti sei addirittura FISICAMENTE in panchina. Tutto bello, tutto fa marketing, altre società lo hanno scopiazzato, viva il business, però... però poi rischi di trovarti con il ******* di turno che va a rompere i cosiddetti all'allenatore avversario che sarà simpatico o meno (e a me il mio corregionale Spalletti sta simpaticissimo) ma in quel momento è un professionista che sta facendo il proprio lavoro. E inevitabilmente scoppia un casino. Con questo non voglio smentire Spalletti dicendo che "non è vero, lo fanno anche a Napoli", anzi, rinnovo a Lucianone la mia solidarietà.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2022)

Ha ragione, ma accade ovunque. 

A Napoli spesso i pullman della squadra avversaria vengono "accompagnati" da decine e decine di ragazzotti in scooter che li insultano.

Ecco un esempio:







Senza dimenticare quando grossi capicamorra stazionavano a bordo campo al San Paolo ed i rapporti obliqui tra camorra, curva e calciatori, tipo Diego e Lavezzi, per citarne alcuni.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Agosto 2022)

Ha ragione dai, questa storia deve finire, in tutti gli stadi. Io penso che succeda ovunque però, semplicemente al Franchi si sente di più perché sono attaccati alla panchina. Anche per i nostri tifosi successe quello sgradevole episodio contro la madre morta di Zenga. Qui non si tratta di fare le "educande" ma c'è un limite a tutto, altrimenti poi quando i vari Capello, Spalletti, Mourinho, Mazzone ecc. rispondono col dito medio o vanno a esultare in faccia bisogna stare zitti. e basta.


----------



## ilPresidente (29 Agosto 2022)

Mio punto di vista.il calcio è uno sport, nello sport ci deve essere il rispetto per gli avversari.ammetto lo sfottò ironico, anche pungente, ma la maleducazione resta maleducazione ed è un vero peccato che dei bambini debbano assistere e a manifestazioni di stupidaggine e imbecillità tale. Radiare. Non esiste uno statuto speciale dentro lo stadio. Vorrei vedere se un cliente si rivolgesse a noi per 90 minuti con tali espressioni, visto che il nostro stipendio è garantito dai suoi acquisti, lo tollereremo? Chi paga ha diritto al sport e allo spettacolo sportivo, non alla maleducazione e alla cafonaggine. 
voglio un clima sereno allo stadio. E non c’entrano i radical chic. Io non lo sono affatto, anzi, all’opposto. Ma i valori non devono avere colore. Basta con il bipolarismo forzato su valori e idee: sono buoni / cattivi / stupidi o brillanti, senza bandiere.


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Dopo la quasi rissa con un tifoso della fiorentina Spalletti "da spettacolo" in conferenza stampa e inveisce contro una parte della tifoseria viola
> 
> VIDEO al secondo post (lo "show"inizia da 1'24'' circa)


A Spallé, ma vattene a fan...
Per carità concettualmente avrà anche ragione, ma gli insulti fanno parte del gioco calcio (e non solo) e sei pagato ANCHE per reggere la pressione e non perder la pazienza. 
"Eh ma quindi cosa vuol dire, può essere insultato perché guadagna !?!?!?"
Si esatto. Date a me 300 Mila euro netti al mese. 10mila al giorno netti, tutti i giorni. Chalaschifezza che dovrebbe fare, piangere ad ogni derby? Ma dai...ripeto, date a me sti soldi...

Povero Luciano, il privilegiato che non gli si può dare del FDP  TUTTI i personaggi pubblici prendono i peggiori insulti, da cantanti ad attori ad influencer a chi vi pare...


----------



## Mika (29 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Dopo la quasi rissa con un tifoso della fiorentina Spalletti "da spettacolo" in conferenza stampa e inveisce contro una parte della tifoseria viola
> 
> VIDEO al secondo post (lo "show"inizia da 1'24'' circa)


Ha preso una sberla da un tifoso della Fiorenntina. Ha ragione. In Italia purtroppo non possono esserci stadi alla inglese, c'erano gli steward ma lo schiaffo se lo è preso.


----------



## Milanoide (29 Agosto 2022)

Forse lui poteva fare finta di non aver sentito e non avvicinarsi.

Però da altre notizie su cori etc, direi che la presunta diversità del tifo viola non ne esce bene. Saranno frange fascio-leghiste...


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


>


Davanti alle telecamere è il nr1


----------



## Lo Gnu (29 Agosto 2022)

Ha ragione. Come il buon carletto quando viene apostrofato come maiale da quei decerebrati.


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2022)

Ma solo io ho subito pensato a quanto possono essere poveri di testa quelli che allo stadio insultano le mamme?


----------



## Mauricio (29 Agosto 2022)

Io mi domando come nel 2022 ci si possa ancora arrabbiare per gli insulti ai parenti di sesso femminile: la mamma è una donna dai facili costumi, alla sorella le piace il c… Sai che roba, che insulto pesante! Sì, a mia mamma e mia sorella piace scopare, come a tutte, e quindi? Che scandalo!


----------



## Franz64 (29 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io mi domando come nel 2022 ci si possa ancora arrabbiare per gli insulti ai parenti di sesso femminile: la mamma è una donna dai facili costumi, alla sorella le piace il c… Sai che roba, che insulto pesante! Sì, a mia mamma e mia sorella piace scopare, come a tutte, e quindi? Che scandalo!


Più che altro sono penosi gli insulti sessisti e omofobi, ma purtroppo l'italia è un paese arretrato culturalmente


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> A Spallé, ma vattene a fan...
> Per carità concettualmente avrà anche ragione, ma gli insulti fanno parte del gioco calcio (e non solo) e sei pagato ANCHE per reggere la pressione e non perder la pazienza.
> "Eh ma quindi cosa vuol dire, può essere insultato perché guadagna !?!?!?"
> Si esatto. Date a me 300 Mila euro netti al mese. 10mila al giorno netti, tutti i giorni. Chalaschifezza che dovrebbe fare, piangere ad ogni derby? Ma dai...ripeto, date a me sti soldi...
> ...




Ognuno ha i propri pensieri e le proprie idee, io non mi esprimo neanche sulla vicenda, però mi viene da dire una cosa: Per quanto tu possa pagare una persona, questa sarà sempre e comunque un essere umano e come tale commetterà degli errori (non sto dicendo che questo lo sia, ripeto che non mi esprimo sulla vicenda) quindi è impossibile pretendere che non ci siano tali errori. 
Si paga tanto la gente perché sbaglia meno di altri ed è più bravo di altri. Altimenti seguendo il tuo ragionamento, non si potrebbe tollerare un pilota di F1 che esce fuori strada distruggendo un auto che vale milioni e milioni di euro. Son pagati milioni e milioni di Euro i piloti, come è possibile che sbagliamo? 

Messaggio senza polemica, sia chiaro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> A Spallé, ma vattene a fan...
> Per carità concettualmente avrà anche ragione, ma gli insulti fanno parte del gioco calcio (e non solo) e sei pagato ANCHE per reggere la pressione e non perder la pazienza.
> "Eh ma quindi cosa vuol dire, può essere insultato perché guadagna !?!?!?"
> Si esatto. Date a me 300 Mila euro netti al mese. 10mila al giorno netti, tutti i giorni. Chalaschifezza che dovrebbe fare, piangere ad ogni derby? Ma dai...ripeto, date a me sti soldi...
> ...


Non è sul personale.. ma generico
Ma ecco perché malgrado siamo nel 2022
sta andando tutto a prostitute...
Si dà più valore al denaro ( come concetto)
che all'essere umano!

chi se ne importa se provi emozioni
Hai passato nelle tua vita certe esperienze
o puoi essere sovrastato emotivamente dalla massa


Il Dio Denaro regna su tutto!
Quindi visto che ne prendi tutti i vantaggi
devi smettere di pensare alla moralità del mondo*
* che non è altro che la magra considerazione dell'allenatore del Napoli, sicuramente non l'ha detto pubblicamente per cambiare le cose.. figurati..
manco ci spera


----------



## 1X2 (29 Agosto 2022)

Ma poi che colpa ne hanno i tifosi se sua madre é maiala? 
Si scherza, capisco che possa dare fastidio e che é un comportamento poco educato, ma direi che rientra nello sfottò dello stadio, niente di più.


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Non è sul personale.. ma generico
> Ma ecco perché malgrado siamo nel 2022
> sta andando tutto a prostitute...
> Si dà più valore al denaro ( come concetto)
> ...


Il mondo, soprattutto quello del calcio, ed in particolare quello italiano, é pieno di cafoni ed ignoranti...e questa cosa non la puoi cambiare. Certo sarebbe bellissimo un pubblico solo ed esclusivamente di un certo tipo, che incita la squadra, a Spalletti magari canta "pelato"...anzi troppo offensivo, meglio "abbasso Luciano!!". Ma poi chi sono i soggetti che fanno ste robe dai... non torniamo sui soliti discorsi sulle curve. Io guardo la realtà, incasserei il malloppo e me la riderei di gusto. Trovo patetico fare la vittima per ste cavolate


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il mondo, soprattutto quello del calcio, ed in particolare quello italiano, é pieno di cafoni ed ignoranti...e questa cosa non la puoi cambiare. Certo sarebbe bellissimo un pubblico solo ed esclusivamente di un certo tipo, che incita la squadra, a Spalletti magari canta "pelato"...anzi troppo offensivo, meglio "abbasso Luciano!!". Ma poi chi sono i soggetti che fanno ste robe dai... non torniamo sui soliti discorsi sulle curve. Io guardo la realtà, incasserei il malloppo e me la riderei di gusto. Trovo patetico fare la vittima per ste cavolate


Ma sicuramente.. però io ho visto più il lato da padre
non vedo (*questa volta)* nessun vittimismo
solo aspra considerazione dell'esempio che diamo dapertutto.. non solo allo stadio per tutte le future generazioni


----------



## sunburn (30 Agosto 2022)

1X2 ha scritto:


> Si scherza, capisco che possa dare fastidio e che é un comportamento poco educato, ma direi che rientra nello sfottò dello stadio, niente di più.


Sfottò e insulti son cose diverse.


----------

